# Hobbit Production Diary #9 - Post Production



## Black Dragon (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's another great video from Sir Peter:






This time it delves into post production.

I'm counting the days...


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm... I don't think they are having enough fun. 

I almost can't believe the premiere is almost here, but I'm glad it is being worked on by so many talented people.  Every group of people wowed me, especially the musicians doing the soundtrack (I am so glad Howard Shore is back I love him).  They don't even have practice?!?  I wish I could do that (I am reeeeeeaaaaaally bad at sight-reading, well sight-reading rhythms at least).

Also my inner four-year-old is screaming "RABBIT SLED BEING RIDDEN BY THE DOCTOR OMG!!!!"


----------

